# How to make a circle (no center hole)



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a small task: make a cover of an access hole in my kayak, since I lost the original rubber cover. My idea is to make it from clear plastic, since the hole rim has threads for screws.

I think the router could do the job.

Finding a circle jig is not really an issue: just drill a hole and rotate tool around it. But.. since this is for water-use, drilling a hole is a bad idea.

So any nice tips on how to avoid this center hole ? I would like to have a perfect circle at the end.

FYI: my workshop is very small, and I only have a std. plunge type router for the job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Torben; how about simply making a template then using it as a pattern? A ctr. hole in the template won't matter.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Yep, a pattern double sided taped down.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

You don't necessarily need a hole all the way through to use a circle jig, if the piece is thick enough to accommodate a blind hole. If not the pattern idea sounds nice and simple.


----------



## davewilson55 (May 25, 2012)

*making a hole*

hi,have you tried double sticky sided tape make a template stick it on the plastic and run the router round and peel it off dave northyorks uk


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

use a hole saw and cut a hole in a piece of 3/4 in stock. Then take the drill bit out of the hole saw and use the piece you cut out of wood as a guide. Place the piece on the part you want to cut so that the bitless (is this a word?) hole saw won't wander around.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Isn't Guy Fawkes coming up soon?

Just thinking in case you don't get the circle cut


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

myicq said:


> I have a small task: make a cover of an access hole in my kayak, since I lost the original rubber cover. My idea is to make it from clear plastic, since the hole rim has threads for screws.
> 
> I think the router could do the job.
> 
> ...


Rout a hole in a piece of MDF etc using a router circle jig then sit this on top of your material and, using a template guide and straight bit route your disk.
To calculate the diameter of the hole in the template the simple formula is:
template guide dia. - bit dia. + size of wanted disk.
Suppose that you require a 6" disk and decide to use a 1" template guide and a 1/4" bit, then: 1"-1/4"+6"=6 3/4" hole in the template. It really is that simple.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

You can always use a template to rout a circle, but would a hole really be such a problem? If the lid is going to be solid, why not use the hole to secure a handle? or a rod-holder? or a cleat?


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Take the easy way out and use a suction cup that has a long hook that can be formed to a pin and circle away.


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Just make a template first and then use a bushing guide to make the cover.
Regards


----------



## ijakidi (Apr 26, 2012)

and if the plastic glue a plastic temporarily sacrifice with an axis and so the router guira around this.
I hope I'm using google translator is understood


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a way to make both holeless circles and ovals.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cagenuts said:


> Isn't Guy Fawkes coming up soon?


Hi Hilton

Now there's a reference not everyone will get.......

BTW what would you suggets? Catherine wheel or roman candle?

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Hi Hilton
> 
> Now there's a reference not everyone will get.......
> 
> BTW what would you suggets? Catherine wheel or roman candle?


I'm thinking Wooden Kayak


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

n6vc said:


> Here is a way to make both holeless circles and ovals.


I have a small AVI file showing how the jig works making an oval pattern. If you would like to watch the video, drop an e-mail at n6vc at yahoo dot com. This address is where I collect a lot of junk mail, so be sure to add a title to your request so I feel safe opening it.
Jon


----------

